# fault on a lighting circuit with contactor and time switch.



## kevlock (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi guys, i am looking for some help, i have a fault on an outside lighting system which includes a contactor and time switch, i have replaced the contactor but im still getting the same problem, the contactor kicks in for about 10 seconds then goes off!! any ideas please???


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When you traced back coil voltage with your meter, where did it stop?

Keep replacing parts, champ. You'll stumble on it eventually and everything will be brand new.


----------



## kevlock (Oct 24, 2012)

to be honest i have not used my test equipment, i got called out to the job because the lights had stopped working so i checked each light and couldnt see any obvious signs of breakdown, i phoned a friend and he told me the contactor was faulty because he had seen it before, but ive changed it and still getting same problem. ive not seen too much of these as i am only a domestic installer so its not the kind of thing i come across, usually at all....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Could be voltage drop on the control side.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kevlock said:


> to be honest i have not used my test equipment, i got called out to the job because the lights had stopped working so i checked each light and couldnt see any obvious signs of breakdown, i phoned a friend and he told me the contactor was faulty because he had seen it before, but ive changed it and still getting same problem. ive not seen too much of these as i am only a domestic installer so its not the kind of thing i come across, usually at all....


Look for a photo eye,Also you could have a bad ballast.


----------

